# What are - societal systems



## notimp (Oct 4, 2019)

We've been through the notion, that many of them are built with 'conservative ideals' (at least when talking within the context of 1968 style 'public uprisings' ), so lets look at how some of them are structured today. 


and


have fun,

n.

edit: In case you'd want one more:
h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eTki_j-Ruk


----------



## notimp (Oct 24, 2019)

Security Community

Snowden on Joe Rogan :


----------



## notimp (Oct 24, 2019)

Polling:


----------



## notimp (Mar 6, 2020)

Writing books (in certain positions)


----------

